# Tool Talk > Machines >  Stator coil inserting machine - GIF and video

## Altair

Stator coil inserting machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 

1:26 video:




Previously:

Coil winding machine - GIF
Toroidal coil winding machine - GIF
Antenna spring coil making machine - video
Arduino-based toroid coil winding machine - video
CNC coil winder - video

----------

mwmkravchenko (Jan 12, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jan 8, 2022)

----------


## mwmkravchenko

A four pole motor it looks like.

----------

Altair (Jan 12, 2022)

----------

